# Maas bei Venlo



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

Hi Mitangler!
Ich habe hier ein paar Fragen zur Maas in Venlo! UNd zwar:
1.Ich habe den VISpas da ich 14 bin (NICHT DEN JEUGD VISPAS)!heißt das jetzt das cih alleine angeln darf ohne Begleitung eines Erwachsenen?

2.Was geht zur Zeit an der Maas in Venlo? Momentan ist ja noch Hochwasser-warte heute aml dorf-Bilder im Anhang. 

3.Werde nächstes Wochenende dort angeln gehen-auf was soll ich angeln?

Danke im Vorraus!
Lg,
Dennis


----------



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

weiß keiner bescheid?


----------



## wilhelm (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Hallo
Also das Wetter am Wochenende ist mehr als bescheiden:c:c.Das Hochwasser wird eher mehr als weniger werden#q.Ob du alleine Angeln darfst haben deine |bla:Eltern|bla: zu entscheiden die Angelpapiere sind ausreichend.Zur Frage was du Angeln kannst, wenn da sagen würdest worauf du Angeln willst wäre es einfacher.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
:mAlso in der Maas sind fast alle Arten von Weissfischen, Karpfen, Zander Hecht und Barsch zu Hause.Der Zander hat schon Schonzeit den Rest entnimmst du bitte deinen Papieren.Deutsche Übersätzungen findest du genügend hier im Board.Pass bitte mit dem Hochwasser auf, die Strömung ist sehr Gefährlich also kurz gesagt warte doch bis der Frühling wirklich kommt macht auch mehr Sinn,
Zum Schluß nehme bitte einen Erfahrenen Angler mit der dir ein Paar Tipps im Umgang mit Angel und Fisch geben kann.
In diesem Sinn Petri Heil, und schöne Ostern.

Gruß :vik:Wilhelm:vik:


----------



## sditges (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Das ist aber nicht so sehr genau !
Magst Du lieber Spinnfischen, dann versuchs doch auf Barschis und Zander.

Magst Du lieber Friedfischen, dann feeder doch dort auf fette Brassen.


----------



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

ich wollte feedern...da ich aj erst 14 bin wollte ich eigentlich noch in den Ferien angeln gehen...


----------



## wilhelm (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Dann mal viel Spass und viele Fische .Den Rest siehe oben

Gruß Wilhelm#h


----------



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

angenommen der Pegel sinkt 1 meter...ist das angeln dann besser? gibt es eine Internet seite wo man den Pegel der Maas nachlesen kann


----------



## wilhelm (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Ja auf jeden Fall.
Den Pegel kannste Abfragen , einfach mal Googeln nach Maaspegel in Venlo.


----------



## sditges (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*



Speedfisher schrieb:


> angenommen der Pegel sinkt 1 meter...ist das angeln dann besser? gibt es eine Internet seite wo man den Pegel der Maas nachlesen kann


Jupp wasserstand gibts hier :http://www.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstand/

aber ist egal ob höher oder tiefer, wass willst denn fischen ?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

ach ja wegen der sache mit einen angler mitnehmen: ich angel hauptsächlich am holländischem rhein und bin dort auch oft unterwegs und kenne mich auch mittlerweile gut mit dem rheinangeln aus...an der maas ist das ja nicht viel anders


----------



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

wollte auf Brasse / Barbe angeln-allerdings mit "normaler" Rute mit 100 gramm wurfgewicht da ich keine feederrute besitze


----------



## wilhelm (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Sollte keine Belehrung werden ,schuldigung wenns so rüber gekommen ist.
Dachte mal wieder zu viel.
Maas ist Einfacher zu Angeln als Rhein.


----------



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

danke! kam aber nicht so wie eine Belehrung rüber ;-)

nur wenn das Wasser nciht sinkt dann wird das galub ich auch nichts wenn da nur hänger usw sind...sieht man ja auf den fotos im startpost


----------



## wilhelm (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Da haste wahrscheinlich recht.
Also einen schönen Abend noch und wie gesagt Petri.............


----------



## Speedfisher (19. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

und wie siehts in dem kleinem Hafen aus ziemlich nah an der Innenstadt von Venlo? darf man da angeln, was fängt man da?


----------



## Speedfisher (20. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

war noch niemand da?


----------



## Sebÿ (21. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Hi!
Ich glaube nicht das du in dem Hafen angeln darfst. Das, und vielleicht auch viele andere Tips, kansst du aber auch im Angelshop in Venlo erfragen. Der ist von dem Hafen nur 15 min. Fußweg entfernt. Was noch ein Problem sein könnte bei dem Hochwasser ist, das dein 100g Blei nicht liegen bleiben wird. Wenn du in den Ferien angeln willst kauf dir doch eine Tageskate für einen See. In Arcen kann man super angeln wenn man Weißfische fangen möchte. Tageasscheine bekommst du am Campingplatz davor. Glaube für 4€. Wenn es unbedingt die Maas sein soll würde ich es mal in Well am Leuker Meer versuchen. An der Einfahrt ist das Wasser etwas ruhiger und die Fische suchen dort meist Schutz vor der starken Strömung im Fluss.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## totaler Spinner (22. März 2008)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Maas ist Einfacher zu Angeln als Rhein.



In der Regel schon, aber z.Z. auf keinem Fall. Ich würde die jetzige Strömung auf 5-7 km/h schätzen, nächste Woche wird wohl mit ca. 10km/h zu rechnen sein. Am Rhein hat man Buhnen mit ruhigem Wasser, Kehrströmung, und eine Strömungskante auf Höhe der Buhnenköpfe. An der (Limburger) Maas hat man die Strömungskante vor seinen Füßen. In trockenen Sommermonaten hat die Maas fast Stillwasser bis 1-2 km/h Strömung.#6


----------



## Angler@ESSEN (31. März 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

War heute an der Maas in Venlo. Das sieht nicht gut aus, angeln ist zur zeit unmöglich.Das Wasser steht viel zu hoch und die Strömung ist sehr stark  muss man wohl noch ein  paar wochen warten...


----------



## Udo561 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Maas bei Venlo*

Hi,
na ja , danke für deinen ersten Beitrag , hält vielleicht den ein oder  anderen vom Angeln ab , aber nicht die , die jede Woche da sind  |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------

